# Can you have too much oxygen in the water?



## Lindy (25 Oct 2013)

Hi, I have put a sochting oxydator in my co2 enriched cube as I want to keep crs in it. The oxydator works by oxidising hydrogen peroxide to make water and pure oxygen. The guide said one ceramic catalyst for under 30litres and 2 ceramic catalysts for up to 60litres. I thought 'the more the better' so put both ceramic catalysts in for my tank which is about 25litres. Could too much pure oxygen cause harm to the shrimp or plants? The oxidator doesn't gas off co2 like an airstone so shouldn't affect co2 levels at all.

Any help much appreciated.


----------



## Andy Thurston (25 Oct 2013)

I don't think you can have too much o2 in the water because when a tank is saturated with o2 pearling occurs as more o2 is produced. I think roly mo reported increased pearling in his shrimp tank journal


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (25 Oct 2013)

Increased pearling is an obvious symptom as the Oxygen content has maxed out and thus unable to draw any more from the plants.

Only problem would be potential asphyxiation if subjected to conditions where the oxygen content was below your high levels. If you remove your Oxydator or run out of refills, you may need to increase your surface agitation etc.


----------



## Lindy (25 Oct 2013)

Ah, ok. I don't have pearling.


----------



## RolyMo (25 Oct 2013)

I will monitor the pearling. I was just surprised to see it a bit more than normal. Clearly the additional oxygen from the device is adding to plants normal oxygen production. Mine is a low tech tank BTW.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (25 Oct 2013)

Its clearly doing its Job then Roly! might have to have me one of those


----------



## Lindy (25 Oct 2013)

I have bubbles on the leaves but there are also bubbles all over the new metal shrimp guard next to the oxydator and drop checker. I didn't realize you could get pearling in a low tech?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (25 Oct 2013)

Yeah if the water column is at capacity. Any oxygen your plants create will appear like 'pearling'.


----------



## Lindy (25 Oct 2013)

Ooh maybe mine are pearling then. Wow, first time for everything.


----------



## RolyMo (25 Oct 2013)




----------

